# German built vehicles - PCD is min 8 weeks after completed production???



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been coordinating with my CA regarding PCD.

We actually haven't submitted the request for PCD yet but my CA informed me (and actually took a picture as a proof) that it was specfied in the guidline :

_Guidelins for determining delivery dates, based on vehicles production, are listed below
>German Built Vehicles

*Delivery dates are scheduled a minimum of 8 weeks after completed production*
Customer must take delivery no later than 12 weeks after completed production



_

My X1 is scheduled to be done in production tomorrow, Aug 31st. Only God knows how soon it will arrive in the US.

Does that mean there's no way that I can have the PCD before November?

If we proceed with the application, and later on find out that there's no schedule that will work for me, can I back out and just proceed with the regular delivery? If so, will there be any cost to do that (dunno, I just thought since I live in MI and the car would have been shipped somewhere in the north instead of shipping it close to SC)?

Im kinda confused since I've been reading a lot of the posts here and it seems that some were able to schedule their PCD earlier than 8 weeks after their car was done production


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm confident you can back out of PCD at any time prior to delivery of the car to the PC. The timeline for me was I ordered the car 5/22/09. It was completed 6/4/09. I took delivery 7/21/09 at the Performance Center. I bugged my SA to get me a date about the time it got here. It got to Charleston 6/24/09. I think they had me penciled in for the 7/21. You can also call the PC and ask if you are on the schedule. One issue for scheduling is the uncertainty of the time at customs. The risk of a special inspection is greater if you do ED but non-zero for others. If they decide to give you the through inspection, it can add weeks. 

I'd bug my SA for a date if I was you and if it won't work for you cancel it. The SA will probably be happy, they seem to like delivery at the dealership and the PC will understand.

Jim


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

JimD1 said:


> I'm confident you can back out of PCD at any time prior to delivery of the car to the PC. The timeline for me was I ordered the car 5/22/09. It was completed 6/4/09. I took delivery 7/21/09 at the Performance Center. I bugged my SA to get me a date about the time it got here. It got to Charleston 6/24/09. I think they had me penciled in for the 7/21. You can also call the PC and ask if you are on the schedule. One issue for scheduling is the uncertainty of the time at customs. The risk of a special inspection is greater if you do ED but non-zero for others. If they decide to give you the through inspection, it can add weeks.
> 
> I'd bug my SA for a date if I was you and if it won't work for you cancel it. The SA will probably be happy, they seem to like delivery at the dealership and the PC will understand.
> 
> Jim


I just called PC this morning. The guy said it I should be able to cancel it if there is still enough time. What he is more concerned actually is that there is a high chance my request for PCD will be denied because it might be too late to process it.

I just gave my CA a go signal. hopefully I can still make it

What frustrates me is the fact that I've already expressed my interest for PCD almost two weeks ago to my CA and he really just got into it after bugging him this past few days


----------

